# Knife making



## Wildthings (Feb 26, 2020)

I just finished up my first day of a 2 day, 1 on 1, knife making class targeting in on hollow grinding. Man have I learned a lot today! We finished the day heat treating, cryogening the blade and tempering it. Started early this morning with a Alabama Damascus billet in raindrop pattern. Tomorrow we do finish grinds and apply the scales and finish it up. Bolsters are going to be mesquite and scales blue mammoth tusk. All dovetailed. 
What will a 36 grit belt do to a thumb? DAMHIK!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony (Feb 26, 2020)

Sounds like a great time, I'm waiting to see a finished knife!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## jasonb (Feb 26, 2020)

Too cool. Always wanted to get into knife making. As Tony said waiting to see it all finished up!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Feb 26, 2020)

That sounds like an awesome time!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Maverick (Feb 26, 2020)

Sounds like fun.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 26, 2020)

Interesting.....need more pics!


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Nature Man (Feb 27, 2020)

You'll be ready for Forged In Fire soon! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Chris S. (Feb 27, 2020)

This going to be nice. Who you doing the class with.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 27, 2020)

cool


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 27, 2020)

On the way home in the a.m. chocked full of information and fired up to get going. Let’s see if this video will load. Video wouldn’t load so here’s a screenshot

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 27, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> View attachment 181062 On the way home in the a.m. chocked full of information and fired up to get going. Let’s see if this video will load. Video wouldn’t load so here’s a screenshot



So, maybe time to unbox that belt sander??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 27, 2020)

And a quick shot of the knife I built. Alabama Damascus raindrop pattern, mesquite bolsters and blue dyed mammoth tusk. @Tony that is from the round block of mesquite I got picking up the lathe

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony (Feb 27, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> And a quick shot of the knife I built. Alabama Damascus raindrop pattern, mesquite bolsters and blue dyed mammoth tusk. @Tony that is from the round block of mesquite I got picking up the lathe View attachment 181063



Very awesome Barry! I hope you have some Mesquite left over, that was a big piece of wood!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Maverick (Feb 27, 2020)

Tony said:


> I hope you have some Mesquite left over, that was a big piece of wood!!!



If not, we can safely say he spent a little too much time at the sander. 




But the knife came out looking very cool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 28, 2020)

Chris S. said:


> This going to be nice. Who you doing the class with.


Tim Lambkins aka Chops Knives




Tony said:


> Very awesome Barry! I hope you have some Mesquite left over, that was a big piece of wood!!!


I cut it in half and gave him one of the halves. He gave me some mammoth tusk pieces and about 8 section of wood cutoffs from the 911 Memorial in NYC

Here's a couple more shots

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 2, 2020)

Nice work! Especially like the filework, very well done!

Seeing the quench into a big pot of oil reminds me of when I started myself! Hope you're hooked, enjoy it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 2, 2020)

You making a custom wildthings skinner or caper to use or a display piece?


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 2, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> You making a custom wildthings skinner or caper to use or a display piece?


To use but now I don't wanna get it dirty!!



milkbaby said:


> Seeing the quench into a big pot of oil reminds me of when I started myself! Hope you're hooked, enjoy it!


Marcus what do you use now....hooked I've been hooked this just set it in deeper lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 2, 2020)

It can always be cleaned

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Mar 2, 2020)

Very cool! Nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Texasstate (Mar 2, 2020)

You made the Damascus blade ? 
Wow talent


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 2, 2020)

Texasstate said:


> You made the Damascus blade ?
> Wow talent


Stock removal procedure! The Damascus billet I used was from Alabama Damascus (<click) in the raindrop pattern

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Leroy Blue (Apr 4, 2020)

That’s a good looking knife there Wildthing!
There’s a lot that goes into making a knife. You where wise to get some lessons. The next step is to find a hammer inn that you can get to (after this Plague is over) they are great two to three days of learning in a layed back
atmosphere. I try to make Batson’s Hamer inn each April below Birmingham A. It’s a ton of fun and I have to say that 90% of my knife making education has come from attending hammer inns.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

